# Need of the Forum's Healing Power be sent our way



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Both of my V babies were injured, both got bad cuts around an eye. One was injured during his duck search. And my baby puppy was injured while playing. Both are on antibiotics and on pain medicine. Please send the Forum's healing power our way.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Your puppy is taking her mini-me responsibilities too seriously! 

Praying for quick healing for them both.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my Double Trouble. 
Healing thoughts on the way.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

What a pitiful but cute crew! Prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oh dear. Dharma and I are sending healing thoughts your way. Hoping for a quick recovery and safely getting back to what our V's do best.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks! I will need to figure out how to minimize their scar appearance. But will think about this later once their wounds are healed.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear it! Sending healing thoughts your way. Hope your babies heal quickly.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Ksana said:


> Both of my V babies were injured, both got bad cuts around an eye. One was injured during his duck search. And my baby puppy was injured while playing. Both are on antibiotics and on pain medicine. Please send the Forum's healing power our way.


30 days of prayers in progress for you and fur babies.Will be asking.also my friend for healing prayers tonight.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Reminds me of when both my daughters broke a arm in the same week. Some of the looks I got, I felt like I need to wear a shirt stating I Didn't Do It.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Ksana said:


> Thanks! I will need to figure out how to minimize their scar appearance. But will think about this later once their wounds are healed.


Coconut oil. Apply it to the hairless area a few times a day after the wound heals and fresh skin emerges.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Ksana said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I will need to figure out how to minimize their scar appearance. But will think about this later once their wounds are healed.
> ...


Thanks, will use it for sure!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Reminds me of when both my daughters broke a arm in the same week. Some of the looks I got, I felt like I need to wear a shirt stating I Didn't Do It.


I just came back from a vet I visited with my puppy. The vet did another wound flush, but has decided against stitches (to, hopefully, minimize the future scarring). I am to clean up the wound daily and to continue with antibiotics. I also need a shirt stating 'I Didn't Do It.' I was at the vet's so many times this week that I have started receiving the looks from nearby businesses. A man asked me today if I was abusing my dogs. My puppy turned her cute head (with a head cone) around and licked his face all over.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Your pups remind me of my kids when they were small. It was always, first one would get hurt, and then the second would follow with the same injury just days later... go figure!!
Sending lots of love, and positive healing energy to your two adorable cone heads.
Speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

The puppy's scar is still visible, but she managed to get two cuts on the top of her head and a cut along her back. We went grouse hunting and as soon as we arrived she run after her older brother, ... through a barb wire. Except he went under the barb wire, but she just kept running. She screamed and came back to us. Amazingly after getting first aid treatment, she continued to hunt with us for two hours. Well this happened last weekend and today she was back in the field with us, this time pheasant hunting. She hunted with two big boys today. The boys did all the pointing and covered large areas. Miss Columbus played safe, kept checking with her mama often, but she had her nose down to the ground tracking something there for four hours (hopefully, a pheasant and not a mouse). Our boy also found a porcupine, but luckily came back when my husband called him off. As for Miss Columbus I got her a large bottle of coconut oil. It looks like she will need lots of it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Scars are just another kind of memory, and some are badges of honor. They show a life that has been lived to the fullest. I hope Miss Columbus wears them proudly, throws caution to the wind, and rips off across the field on her next hunt.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Scars are just another kind of memory, and some are badges of honor. They show a life that has been lived to the fullest. I hope Miss Columbus wears them proudly, throws caution to the wind, and rips off across the field on her next hunt.


Thanks for you kind words and good wishes!


----------

